# FS:2 complete setups...Leaving the hobby so everything must go



## Jonesy (May 21, 2012)

So after much procrastinating, i'm leaving the hobby. Hopefully it's temporary but i don't have the time or funds needed to do what i want with these tanks. I need to pay off my sons medical bills so it's gotta happen....

Tank 1 $450 OBO including all fish,plants etc

65g
Fx3 w/media
powerhead
Tahitian moon sand
couple large pieces of driftwood
Oddysea Dual T5 HO with 5 month old bulbs
Odyssea submersible heater
Currently sits on stand from BA
currently houses 4 4" clown Loaches
few random tetras...
3 2" slivertip bnp

Will also add in a 25' python, filter floss, air pump food etc


Tank two $100 OBO 

25g
Whisper filter
UV sterilizer with pump (4 months on bulb)
few random ornaments
multi colour gravel
a couple random tetras
Used as breeder for snails.....
Sits on a stand from BA


Will get pics up soon

Thanks for looking


Not interested in parting out or trades. Able to deliver if required...may charge a bit if very far from Maple Ridge....

Please text or email as i'm not on the site much anymore....

prefer text as i work shift work..

[email protected]
cell 6048186512


----------



## Jonesy (May 21, 2012)

bumpity bump


----------



## Jonesy (May 21, 2012)

bump it up.....

Make me an offer......if someone wants these this weekend, i'll do 400 total, for both tanks, stands, fish, python.....


----------



## Jonesy (May 21, 2012)

to the top


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

You're still missing the pics as promised.....


----------



## Jonesy (May 21, 2012)

$300 bucks for EVERYTHING

text 604 8186512 for pics

or email [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## Jonesy (May 21, 2012)

bump...... 300 for EVERYTHING


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I can't add any more tanks to my place but good luck with your son's medical issues.


----------



## Jonesy (May 21, 2012)

thanks sea horse....


----------



## Jonesy (May 21, 2012)

bump....300 bux


----------



## Jonesy (May 21, 2012)

Bump....Now asking $275


----------



## Jonesy (May 21, 2012)

Bump $275


----------

